# 1970 Jugde spoiler ID



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm looking at a 1970 judge project car that comes with 2 rear spoilers, one is the original and the other a good repro, both are in primer. How do I tell which one is the OEM? Thanks!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

underside open seams weep hole
bolts or studs thru trunk lid 
are the legs open or solid 
there is an early and a late GM version 
and
several different repops

here is an nos GM one I have stashed that was painted 40 years ago and the car was never finished


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I haven't seen the car in person yet, but been in contact with the owner. The car is a good ways away, so I have to plan out a trip at the end of this month. Thanks for posting the pics of your NOS one,I'll report back with my findings.


----------

